# Escape Proof Harness Recommendations



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an escape proof harness for a Springer Spaniel?

I have Ruffwear on my list but I am looking at other options.

I'm not a fan of anti-pull harness or thin webbing harnesses, I would prefer something like the Ruffwear and Doxlock/Julius K9 style, would really like it to be able to take panniers so he can carry his own gear.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't think of any others, but those are ones that Nonnie has for her sbt and reccomends


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> I can't think of any others, but those are ones that Nonnie has for her sbt and reccomends


The webmaster harness by Ruffwear.










Maya has a similar harness for her backpack and because the backpack detaches we often just wear the harness and she hasn't be able to back out of it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive found with a lot of harnesses especially the ones that you adjust and have plastic clips that they work loose so where they start off a good fit during the course of a walk or over a few days they you have to keep re-adjusting them plus on a couple of occasions over the years when this happens my dogs have actually gotten out of them.

I use the SASS walking/tracking harnesses. They make them to measure at no added cost and they all have proper brass fitments not plastic plus always allow room for growth by putting extra eyelets for the buckle. The Collars are made to measure too and the leads have brass heavy duty clips. They make all the husky racing gear too. As everything is hand made they can make for virtually any breed and they will fleece line too. The products are really rasonably prices too. If you want a look dogtraininginfo.co.uk - low fat natural dog training treats and food supplements, dog training equipment, harnesses, collars and leads. or you can order by phone from Ali Koops who makes them 01842 878246.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it the Palisades backpack you have?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wyrd said:


> Is it the Palisades backpack you have?


No, we have 3 peaks backpack


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive found with a lot of harnesses especially the ones that you adjust and have plastic clips that they work loose so where they start off a good fit during the course of a walk or over a few days they you have to keep re-adjusting them plus on a couple of occasions over the years when this happens my dogs have actually gotten out of them.
> 
> I use the SASS walking/tracking harnesses. They make them to measure at no added cost and they all have proper brass fitments not plastic plus always allow room for growth by putting extra eyelets for the buckle. The Collars are made to measure too and the leads have brass heavy duty clips. They make all the husky racing gear too. As everything is hand made they can make for virtually any breed and they will fleece line too. The products are really rasonably prices too. If you want a look dogtraininginfo.co.uk - low fat natural dog training treats and food supplements, dog training equipment, harnesses, collars and leads. or you can order by phone from Ali Koops who makes them 01842 878246.


Unfortunately I think he would be out of those harness very quickly, I think he needs something with the extra point strap to keep it on him.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, we have 3 peaks backpack


Do the panniers detach from the 3 peaks one then? Do you have a pic of just the harness?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wyrd said:


> Do the panniers detach from the 3 peaks one then? Do you have a pic of just the harness?


Yep and no, but i'll grab one i a bit and post it up. :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here we go, ignore the miserable model 


























It's pretty useful 

edit;

I forgot to put her leg through :lol: so ignore that bit coming across her leg.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Fabulous thank you! :thumbup:

It looks just like the Ruffwear one.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

the three peaks one is currently down from 35 to 20... got bear one last week.

also got him the ezy dogs harness and its lovely. we have used rogz before with sucess.

ezy dogs also do a back pack so may be worth checking their web site out


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

The ruffwear one is used by a lot of greyhound owners for its anti-houndini properties and is always recommended for being good quality though they are quite pricey, especially with is pannier set.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sam1309 said:


> the three peaks one is currently down from 35 to 20... got bear one last week.


:scared: my fiancce paid £40 for that in may, wow so cheap.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Another question, do you know how long the 3 peaks peaks one is? 

I have been looking at the pics of it on your girl and wondering if it might be too long for Harry, as he is a smallish Springer, not too worried about the straps as I can probably shorten them, but the sizing on the pets at home website is confusing me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wyrd said:


> Another question, do you know how long the 3 peaks peaks one is?
> 
> I have been looking at the pics of it on your girl and wondering if it might be too long for Harry, as he is a smallish Springer, not too worried about the straps as I can probably shorten them, but the sizing on the pets at home website is confusing me


They have different sizes, best job is check your [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Just been to pets at home and not impressed, checked they had some in online before I went and they didn't have any in and the staff weren't very helpful.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Archie my springer has got out of loads of harnesses but has managed getting out of his ezy harness yet.

Val x


----------

